
Samsung Announces the Galaxy S20, S20 and S20 Ultra - ksec
https://www.anandtech.com/show/15482/samsung-announces-galaxy-s20-s20-and-s20-ultra
======
nwah1
I wonder why they don't just use their Exynos chips everywhere.

